# Westie with gurgling stomach



## liz gilchrist (Dec 23, 2019)

Need some advice on an issue with my Westie Roman. Off and on he gets this loud gurgling in his stomach, won't eat and sometimes brings up bile. Was advised to feed him a fibre dog biscuit at bedtime but this hasn't worked either. Please advise me

New here so not sure if I have posted this in the right place.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

liz gilchrist said:


> Need some advice on an issue with my Westie Roman. Off and on he gets this loud gurgling in his stomach, won't eat and sometimes brings up bile. Was advised to feed him a fibre dog biscuit at bedtime but this hasn't worked either. Please advise me
> 
> New here so not sure if I have posted this in the right place.


Hi Liz and welcome to PF. Ive asked the Mods to move your post to the dog section where I hope more members will see it. its a bit quieter this time of year.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

@McKenzie has a westie with tummy problems and might have advice.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2019)

liz gilchrist said:


> Need some advice on an issue with my Westie Roman. Off and on he gets this loud gurgling in his stomach, won't eat and sometimes brings up bile. Was advised to feed him a fibre dog biscuit at bedtime but this hasn't worked either. Please advise me
> 
> New here so not sure if I have posted this in the right place.





JoanneF said:


> @McKenzie has a westie with tummy problems and might have advice.


Welcome to PF @liz gilchrist  I have a Westie too, they're such great dogs!

As @JoanneF said mine has a variety of stomach issues, including what you describe. It's actually fairly common although in my experience vets don't tend to be interested. The usual 'treatment' is what you're doing - feeding at bedtime. My Westie actually requires quite a bit of food to get her through the night, so if I were you I would experiment with feeding more than just a biscuit - I give mine a small meal of her usual food. I've also found the type of food I feed has an impact too - she was a disaster on raw, I assume because it digested too quickly. Even within kibbles I notice a difference, although I couldn't tell you why.

Just out of interest, does your dog have an allergies?


----------



## liz gilchrist (Dec 23, 2019)

Yes he has seasonal skin itching during the Summer months. He eats James Wellbeloved Lamb and Rice, always has since we got him 3 years ago as a puppy. This only started maybe a year ago can't remember exactly. The noise from his stomach is soooo loud, so do you think I should feed him more at bedtime? We have just started on the high fibre bedtime biscuit but he had a bout of gurgling stomach while on the biscuits. Each time this lasts only one day and he's back to normal, it's very frustrating and I would love to find something that worked for him as he does look miserable during a bout. Thanks for your reply.

Thanks to whoever moved my comment to the right forum


----------



## liz gilchrist (Dec 23, 2019)

Gave him his biscuit as usual last night but wouldn't eat this morning and stomach started to gurgle. Took him out for his morning walk and his stools were a bit thin, Before we went out managed to get him to eat a small portion of raw mince. I then offered him his food which I had moistened on our return and he ate it!! Stomach has stopped grumbling now too. Is this something I just have to accept or is there a cure for it?? Don't really want to go to the vet as I know the procedure there, antibiotics, injections, medicine after medicine etc, etc. Any advice would be much appreciated thanks


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi I have a Westie x JR with similar tum issues.
Kenzie sums it up very well.
We had no luck with vets so I tackled it myself.
Heidi has seasonal itch in summer and tum issues heighten in winter. Allergy based may be.
Grass and mold spores. Ranitidine and piriton helped.

Stopped raw. Tried wet, kibble was best. 50% rice/chicken. Natures Way. Fed dry over 4 meals last one before bed. Other same spec kibbles no good. I fed this one food and nothing else.
During a flare up I fed her 2 hourly day and night. Then gradually spread it out. She had 2 snacks overnight for a couple of years. Nipping it in the bud is the answer.
Tummy supplements helped. Things work for a while then stop and I’d find something else.
She is much better this year. Back on a lot of her old treats and settled on Eden Working Country Cuisine kibble with a little Butchers tinned tripe. No idea how we got here but extremely relieved and pleased about it.


----------



## liz gilchrist (Dec 23, 2019)

Thank you for all the ideas which I will be giving a try. Trying by splitting his meals into smaller more often meals so will see how that goes, last meal before bed plus his high fibre dog biscuit. Would love to find a solution, it only lasts one night and a day normally. Hopefully it stays like that, once again thanks will keep you updated on our progress


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Hope the new regime helps.
Raw is difficult to divide into more meals and provide enough to do the trick. 
You may find you have to look for an alternative.
Look forward to updates


----------



## liz gilchrist (Dec 23, 2019)

So far so good, feeding 3 meals and wetting his dry food. He gets a meal at bedtime with a high fibre biscuit too, been fine since starting this so fingers crossed


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2020)

liz gilchrist said:


> So far so good, feeding 3 meals and wetting his dry food. He gets a meal at bedtime with a high fibre biscuit too, been fine since starting this so fingers crossed


Great news


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Brilliant! 
Hope Roman stays well.


----------



## westieowner (Jul 6, 2013)

Interesting to read this, because my westie is the same. I've found that feeding him white fish for supper has worked. Every so often if he doesnt feel hungry hes sicked up froth in the morning. 
This 
You are so right about vets just following a procedure.
After 2 bouts of several hours of gurgly tum followed by a bit of diarrhoea I took him to the vet but the tablets he gave him are to stop vomiting


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

I give mine goats milk or yogurt seems t settle gurgling  kefir is also good


----------



## liz gilchrist (Dec 23, 2019)

Thanks for the replies, Roman also sicks up bile when he has an episode. I have never heard of_* kefir*_ will look that up.
Actually here to say very disappointed that today Roman is having another episode. Stopped eating this afternoon and stomach gurgling again, I could cry!! Thought we had nailed it but sadly not the case. We had been wetting his food but he went off that and we changed back to dry but feeding 4 small meals but that stopped working today. My husband has given him a Zantac, and put a few spoonfuls of chicken broth on his food but he still has not eaten. I'm at my wits end as I just don't know what else to do.
_*New westie *_by yogurt what do you mean as there are so many out there?


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

In case she doesn't see this, live natural yoghurt is what you need. I like Yeo Valley.


----------



## liz gilchrist (Dec 23, 2019)

Thanks, how much to feed and when?


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I'd go with a dessert spoonful a day - it will take a week or two for the gut bacteria to stabilise.


----------



## liz gilchrist (Dec 23, 2019)

Thanks will try this for sure.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

liz gilchrist said:


> Thanks for the replies, Roman also sicks up bile when he has an episode. I have never heard of_* kefir*_ will look that up.
> Actually here to say very disappointed that today Roman is having another episode. Stopped eating this afternoon and stomach gurgling again, I could cry!! Thought we had nailed it but sadly not the case. We had been wetting his food but he went off that and we changed back to dry but feeding 4 small meals but that stopped working today. My husband has given him a Zantac, and put a few spoonfuls of chicken broth on his food but he still has not eaten. I'm at my wits end as I just don't know what else to do.
> _*New westie *_by yogurt what do you mean as there are so many out there?


Natural yogurt if you can get goats milk yogurt even better ..


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I make my own yoghurt using semi skimmed milk. All you need is glass jars, saucepan, hit water and a couple of towels.
Heidi has a spoonful at breakfast. I think the fermenting process breaks down anything problematic. She’s as good on it as goats yogurt (you could make your own from goats milk)


----------



## westieowner (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm reading this with interest because my Fletch is suffering from this. He was bad a couple of weeks ago. At the vets suggestion hes had bits of cooked turkey steaks with kibble and was happy to eat it. Last night I gave him some yeo valley yoghurt.. this morning he wasnt hungry and then this afternoon after his walk. The gurgles and squeaks have started up !


----------



## liz gilchrist (Dec 23, 2019)

Just to let everyone know Roman's tummy has settled for now, not expecting it to last though!! Think he just might be gaining weight with all the extras, lol, but if it keeps him gurgle free then that's fine. Got him on 3 meals with a dessert spoon of the yoghurt., and still gets his high fibre biscuit at bed time. He was getting a little bit of Butchers tripe in his meals but that was more to get him to eat as he stops eating when the gurgling starts. He does not get any now, got a tin in the cupboard for emergencies though, lol,lol.
Glad I found this forum as everyone has been so helpful and it's comforting to know I am not the only one with this issue. I thought it was just my luck, so thanks everyone for the advise and help....so far


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Good to hear Roman is doing well.
Hopefully it’s permanent.
“If” you do see signs it’s starting again, I found acting quickly stopped it getting full blown.
I fed Heidi something immediately. 5 kibbles would do the trick and I’d deduct them from the next meal.
Sometimes it meant feeding 2hrly but she got better quickly.
Good luck


----------



## liz gilchrist (Dec 23, 2019)

Thanks, problem is when this starts he really goes right off anything to eat. I have been giving him just a dessert spoonful of the yoghurt as advised by another member, does this amount go up or stay at that amount, he seems to like it!!!


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

liz gilchrist said:


> Thanks, problem is when this starts he really goes right off anything to eat. I have been giving him just a dessert spoonful of the yoghurt as advised by another member, does this amount go up or stay at that amount, he seems to like it!!!


Probably trial and error.
Heidi has approx a desert spoon every morning. Try giving him a bit more (perhaps at a different time) and see how he goes.
Heidi's first sign of trouble is lip licking.


----------



## liz gilchrist (Dec 23, 2019)

Do you think it is better to give the yoghurt in the morning as I have been giving it at night? I have seen him lick his lips but did not connect it with the stomach, I was more worried it was epilepsy. We had a Cocker 9 years ago used to lick his lip, then the air and he had epilepsy, had to put him to sleep eventually it affected brain walking etc.So was really scared Roman was starting down the same road.


----------



## Luciferette (Oct 28, 2017)

So glad I found this thread! My Border Terrier Mac has been behaving very similarly for a few months now: gurgling tummy, refusing food, occasional diarrhoea/vomiting (sometimes with tiny specks of blood) and generally “offish”....but only ever in a morning! Once we are at work he picks up almost immediately!
He also seems to have developed a sensitivity to fresh grass/nettles which coincided with the stomach trouble.
It started after a seriously nasty staphylococcal infection, which needed several courses of antibiotics and, at one point, hospitalisation.
I’ve been down every road I can think of — vet suggested food intolerance so I’ve cut out all poultry/cheap treats as this seems to upset him (feeding Millie’s Wolfheart as raw isn’t practical). He’s getting a little kibble before bed, organic yoghurt once a day etc.
I’m even wondering if it’s a low level of carbon monoxide causing the problem; I have open fires that I light every night (cold old cottage!) and have CO2 detectors but I’m guessing it would only take a small amount to affect a BT? So I’m going to freeze and not light them for a week to see if it makes any difference.
Any more ideas? Sorry for the long post but I — and the vet — are a bit baffled. Next step is scan/X-ray but if it can be solved without that I’d be very happy


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

liz gilchrist said:


> Do you think it is better to give the yoghurt in the morning as I have been giving it at night? I have seen him lick his lips but did not connect it with the stomach, I was more worried it was epilepsy. We had a Cocker 9 years ago used to lick his lip, then the air and he had epilepsy, had to put him to sleep eventually it affected brain walking etc.So was really scared Roman was starting down the same road.


You could try it in the morning. Perhaps on an empty tum to see if lining it helps.
Heidi has hers at breakfast as that's when I have mine.

Can't comment on lip licking and epilepsy (sorry you lost your lovely spaniel), but it's definitely a sign of 
tummy problems/feeling sick. Perhaps a couple of kibbles when he does it would help.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Luciferette said:


> So glad I found this thread! My Border Terrier Mac has been behaving very similarly for a few months now: gurgling tummy, refusing food, occasional diarrhoea/vomiting (sometimes with tiny specks of blood) and generally "offish"....but only ever in a morning! Once we are at work he picks up almost immediately!
> He also seems to have developed a sensitivity to fresh grass/nettles which coincided with the stomach trouble.
> It started after a seriously nasty staphylococcal infection, which needed several courses of antibiotics and, at one point, hospitalisation.
> I've been down every road I can think of - vet suggested food intolerance so I've cut out all poultry/cheap treats as this seems to upset him (feeding Millie's Wolfheart as raw isn't practical). He's getting a little kibble before bed, organic yoghurt once a day etc.
> ...


Have you tried increasing the number of meals you feed during the day?
A tummy supplement to help the gut flora? Bionic Biotics/Yudigest? At one point a supplement with digestive enzymes helped Heidi.
Hers baffled vets. For a while I thought it was an allergy. possibly mold spores. Always worse in winter. Wet conditions, rotting leaves etc. More recently I think it could have been stress that caused a weakness to start with.
Whatever it was, I'm delighted she's a lot better. It's taken a few years.
Once their tums become sensitive it's so hard to get past it. The tiniest thing can set them back. I became very tuned to her so I could act promptly.
Lots of info in posts here helped me.


----------



## Luciferette (Oct 28, 2017)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Have you tried increasing the number of meals you feed during the day?
> A tummy supplement to help the gut flora? Bionic Biotics/Yudigest? At one point a supplement with digestive enzymes helped Heidi.
> Hers baffled vets. For a while I thought it was an allergy. possibly mold spores. Always worse in winter. Wet conditions, rotting leaves etc. More recently I think it could have been stress that caused a weakness to start with.
> Whatever it was, I'm delighted she's a lot better. It's taken a few years.
> ...


Thanks, it's the bafflement that's the worst! One day fine, the next you'd think he was dying

Yesterday I split his meals into 3 instead of 2, and also gave him a tablespoonful of oatmeal cooked in water at bedtime. Today he's on top form, tummy great, hungry and lively. And I didn't light the fire last night!

I've ordered some pro/pre-biotics, and also some Buddy and Lola stomach settler - is never heard of it but it gets great reviews and I'd rather try that than the constant vet meds. I can't imagine endless rounds of antibiotics and anti inflammatories are doing him much good.

Thanks again, and I'll let you know how this week goes. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I know how you feel and remain baffled but thankful Heidi is well again.
I’ll keep everything crossed and look forward to some more good news.


----------

